# Frog God Games' Fifth Edition Foes is now available on Fantasy Grounds!



## smiteworks (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm happy to announce that SmiteWorks and Frog God Games have signed an agreement to bring FGG and Necromancer Games products over to Fantasy Grounds. This includes Fifth Edition Foes, which is available today, and other great products like Rappan Athuk, Razor Coast, Tome of Horrors, The Lost Lands, and Quests of Doom. Work has already begun on several of those products for the PFRPG and 5E rulesets for Fantasy Grounds.

Get it from the Fantasy Grounds' site:
https://www.fantasygrounds.com/store/product.xcp?id=FGGFEFFG

Get it on Steam:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/460010/

Some Previews:


----------

